# Ice off



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

What's the over under on ice off this year? My guess 2nd week in April at this point. Ice breaker opens might be delayed if that's even possible. Still not ready to take up ice fishing.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Never thought I would ice fish, tried it for the first time this year and love it. Bought an auger and Vexilar flasher and can't get enough. Definitely keeps me occupied through the winter months, no hurry for spring.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd go with your guess too... Sometime in early April. After this week the inland lakes may have 16 inches.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

I drilled into 18 maybe 20 at mosquito yesterday. Never had to raise my auger handle till last year. Deff didn't see another year of amazing ice again


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I was out icefishing on erie the 11th of March and fishing from a boat inland by April 11th last year. Once those warm rains start coming it will all be over .


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Let's hope bob. Got a new boat in December and cabin fever is at max levels. Glad ice fishermen are getting it in. Maybe I need to make friends.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> I was out icefishing on erie the 11th of March and fishing from a boat inland by April 11th last year. Once those warm rains start coming it will all be over .



Bring on the rain...I'm gonna do me a rain dance!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Ice will be gone by Mar. 15
Count on it!


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

I sure hope it's before April...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> Ice will be gone by Mar. 15
> Count on it!


I agree. Got nervous last year because of the weather too, but it got out of here in time.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Open water by the last week of March...I hope!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sbino18 said:


> What's the over under on ice off this year? My guess 2nd week in April at this point. Ice breaker opens might be delayed if that's even possible. Still not ready to take up ice fishing.


Heard on the radio today that a big freighter or ore boat is stuck in the ice near Connie. CG is trying to get an icebreaker to it. said it was stuck in !!!ten feet!!! of ice! Kinda doubt that, but it's gotta be really thick!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my money is on april long term is for cold weather.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Heard on the radio today that a big freighter or ore boat is stuck in the ice near Connie. CG is trying to get an icebreaker to it. said it was stuck in !!!ten feet!!! of ice! Kinda doubt that, but it's gotta be really thick!


Just saw something about it on the tv news. They said six feet and showed a picture but noted it was wind ridges where chunks were piled/shoved up then froze solid, not a uniform area thickness.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a link to the story. Oddly, this is the ship (Arthur M. Anderson) who last made contact with the Edmund Fitzgerald when it sank. (and was first on scene to search)

http://www.wkyc.com/story/news/local/ashtabula-county/2015/02/20/arthur-m-anderson-stuck/23761499/


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Every time I hear the weather forecast I think back of someone on here saying the Farmer's Almanac predicting a mild Winter. At the time I replied " I wouldn't be too sure as they can't predict the weather anymore except for short term predictions ." Climate change has turned the weather into a whole new ballgame. Who knows when the ice will be gone ?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm fine with it sticking around till April. It's back to shore fishing for me when the ice is gone


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Hopefully next week


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Cull'in said:


> Open water by the last week of March...I hope!


I do too. I wanna fish that EEI open at Mogadore on March 29th. But I have a feeling we may have to dodge some mid lake ice sheets. lol


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I looked at some mathematical formulas for the rate of melting of lake ice, then assessed the forecast through mid march and I am thinking the ice will be all but gone by the end of March. It'll still be iced over in the morning obviously but nowhere near safe to be walked upon. So, my guess is Saint Patrick's Day i'm looking to be out on the inland lakes in a boat. 

As for the rivers: probably by the second week of March

Lake Erie: with it being almost completely frozen I would say early-mid April for it to be manageable to go out on. 


http://lakeice.squarespace.com/thawed-ice/


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm a ice fisherman and I usually hope for safe ice all thru March, but this year with all the snow it's been tough dragging the shed so I'm ready for the thaw. It's a lot easier moving from spot to spot in the boat than it has been on the ice this year. Hopefully I'll be on the lake in the boat by April 1st. Looking at the 10 day forecast it looks like it's going to start warming up starting March 1st but night time temperatures are still going to be below freezing so it's going to take awhile. There's a lot of ice on the lakes.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I do too. I wanna fish that EEI open at Mogadore on March 29th. But I have a feeling we may have to dodge some mid lake ice sheets. lol


at least its a little easier to dodge them running full speed at 5mph in an electric boat


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

at least its a little easier to dodge them running full speed at 5mph in an electric boat[/QUOTE]

5 mph? There's no place for pleasure boating on moggie. Slow down before you hurt someone


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> Ice will be gone by Mar. 15
> Count on it!


It may not be completely gone by then, but I'd bet it will be rotten enough that you don't want to be out on it. Ice is weird. It's a long time coming and a short time going. 

Besides, the Sun is getting high enough in the sky now that, on a clear day, you can feel the heat in the sunlight. Finished shoveling out my driveway last Sunday after the snow on Saturday. It was beautiful out! Bright and sunny and not a breath of wind. The kind of day that might tempt me to take up ice fishing! Had all the work done by 11 AM, so I decided to head out to the fish & game club to pay my 2015 dues. When I left the clubhouse I stopped by the back of my truck, turned my face toward the Sun, and just basked! Let that warm sunlight hit my face. What a wonderful feeling! And it's a good thing to do in winter any time you can. Helps the body make vitamin D.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully, the ice will last through March. Love ice fishing better than regular fishing. Just awesome!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

DBV said:


> Hopefully, the ice will last through March. Love ice fishing better than regular fishing. Just awesome!



Awesome unless you bought a boat and are dying to get it on the water!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Awesome unless you bought a boat and are dying to get it on the water!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I'm with eyecatcher. Just got a ranger in December and I don't ice fish.


----------



## fishfighter (Feb 15, 2015)

Thinking 1st week of April


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Very true! 



EyeCatchEm said:


> Awesome unless you bought a boat and are dying to get it on the water!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

END OF MARCH,,The week of the 25th..----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm thinking the ice is gonna get very weak over the next seven days so if anyone plans on going ice fishing be extremely careful!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I was hopin for the 15th,
I aint gonna be far off


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> I was hopin for the 15th,
> I aint gonna be far off


I hope you're right. These warmer sunny days should do it. Still below freezing at night for a while though.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I still predict end of March. From what I have read below normal temps through first week of April after next week. Of course that can always change.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know, that ice will be melting quick with the high temperature AND the sun out all day! Plus rain next weekend will speed up that process. End of the month for the lakes is looking very likely. Rivers will probably be ice free by Thursday hopefully, except for the mouths which will likely have good sized ice jams!

Also, the snow and ice is absorbing a lot of the heat. That's why our temperatures will be lower than the ones a little bit west and south. The ice is absorbing a lot of energy so I wouldn't be shocked if the lake ice was pretty much gone by Friday. The meteorologists were saying without the snow our temperatures would be in the mid 60s if that says anything!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Up coming week of the high 40's low 50's working on 20inches of ice??by the weekend itll be there still but i bet ya itll be real soft.then the rain comes to finish it off.ice off will be march 17th if not sooner.and thats the rest of the story.&#128513;


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

east of Kelleys is clear according to the reel sport fishing charters Facebook page!

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I am going to have to go with the weekend of march 28th, mosquito will be open enough to take the boat out for its first run of 2015, just wondering its going to coincide with the walleye spawn.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

EyeCatchEm said:


> east of Kelleys is clear according to the reel sport fishing charters Facebook page!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Lots of open water east of Kelly's.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Well the rivers are thawing extremely quickly. The Rocky is opening up big time.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The 15th has come & gone REEL GRIP!?! So when will it be gone?? Gettin' closer!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

sonar said:


> The 15th has come & gone REEL GRIP!?! So when will it be gone?? Gettin' closer!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


I think he meant April 15th?? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Long channel is breaking fast due to current from river. Kayaks could get in there now


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

With at or below freezing temps in the forecast most of the next ten days in NE Ohio, and little rain, you may be close




sbino18 said:


> I think he meant April 15th?? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Long channel is breaking fast due to current from river. Kayaks could get in there now


Bassbully, where are you referring to? I'm desperately trying to find somewhere to fish tomorrow with my kayak. Right now all I can think of is somehow getting into the Eastlake Pier, I was told today by CLE metroparks that the Rocky at Emerald necklace has a lot of ice in the parking area still and might be too fast of flow, but possibly Thursday I will be able to launch. I have Tuesday and Thursday off work this week and right now I'm desperate enough to sled my kayak down a hill to get to open water. If anyone has any advice where I could go please PM me!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You got me SONAR, I missed by a week.
I was just out lookin around Moggy, still iced up
pretty tight. Gonna be high water, Rt43 ramp, the dock is 
already 1/2 under water. Its wet there.
Loads of current movin under Congress Lake Rd.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Bassbully, where are you referring to? I'm desperately trying to find somewhere to fish tomorrow with my kayak. Right now all I can think of is somehow getting into the Eastlake Pier, I was told today by CLE metroparks that the Rocky at Emerald necklace has a lot of ice in the parking area still and might be too fast of flow, but possibly Thursday I will be able to launch. I have Tuesday and Thursday off work this week and right now I'm desperate enough to sled my kayak down a hill to get to open water. If anyone has any advice where I could go please PM me!


Long lake is one of the Portage lakes in the Akron area. It has a small river that runs into it and the current from it to the overflow opens the channel up pretty quickly. There is some edge ice a few feet out but I'm sure you can get a yak in there. PM me and I will get you there.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Who is ready to break ice next weekend? Fingers crossed


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

I think he meant month, not week!



REEL GRIP said:


> You got me SONAR, I missed by a week.
> I was just out lookin around Moggy, still iced up
> pretty tight. Gonna be high water, Rt43 ramp, the dock is
> already 1/2 under water. Its wet there.
> Loads of current movin under Congress Lake Rd.


----------

